
Pittsburgh thrives after casting steel aside. A lesson for other industrial cities? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/08/business/economy/08collapse.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
rms
The NYTimes really likes Pittsburgh.

